
Coinbase: May 22–24 Downtime Post Mortem - campuscodi
https://engineering.coinbase.com/may-22-24-downtime-post-mortem-2031b47c82ec
======
milkytron
Funny how just after this posting... it happened again for their Ethereum
platform.

Looking forward to the next post mortem and glad I pulled out yesterday.

------
foobarbazetc
Problem 1: mongodb.

